# Feeding??????



## Duztin (Feb 24, 2004)

I HAVE 2 RB'S IN A 55 GALLON TANK I I WAS WONDERING HOW OFTEN TO FEED THEM??????? AND HOW MUCH TO FEED THEM?????? WHAT IS THE BEST TEMP FOR THE TANK????????

WELL GOT TO GO BYE


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

feed them fish food, it works wonders


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

I have four nice size ones in my 55 gallon tank. I got them when they were dime size. The temperature I have them in is around 80 degrees. I was able to ween them off feeders, now I feed them cichlid pellets. They seem to love the pellets, which makes their colors very vibrant. I throw in around 8 to 10 pellets in with them each day.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to feeding and nutrition*


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It depends on your Ps size...

...if you got baby Ps you should feed them twice a day with flakes, pellets, small amounts of fish fillet, shrimp, beefheart, crab, earthworms (the most varied the diet the better)...and "clean" feeders so they can nip their scales and fins and eventually kill/eat them...

...if you got medium/big sized Ps you should feed them every (other) day (it depends on the fish) with bigger amounts of the same meals...

...don't use Goldfish as primary diet cause it has a thiaminase inhibitor (a vitamin Ps need to grow)...

...keep your water temp at 80-82*

...BTW: most members should recommend you to get another P since some people believe keeping 3 or more Ps is less risky cause it helps to reduce (spread) aggression and avoid casualties...good luck anyway







...!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I have kept two rbp's in a UK size 20 gallon since they were two inches long. That was 10 months ago and they are now 6inches and 5inches long, and good friends so it seems.


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

every piranha is different. some eat alot some not alot, some get along with one or more other piranhas - others like to be alone. as for mine, sarge likes to be alone and eats everyday







Hail Sarge


----------

